# Ivaiporã



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

Segue fotos que fiz numa viagem a Ivaiporã.
Ivaiporã fica vale do Rio Ivaí e tem 31 984 segundo o IBGE

As primeiras 2 fotos são de um ginásio da cidade, que ao lado tem um pista de atletismo




Foto do skyline da cidade.



As próximas foram tiradas na região do Jardim Botânico da cidade










































Agora foto do centro comercial da cidade e da Praça do Japão. O edifício da foto é o maior da cidade.


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Ajeitada. Valeu pelas fotos!


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Ajeitadinha Ivaiporã. Não conheço mas acho interessante o traçado diferente das ruas da cidade.


----------



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

Ia comentar sobre isso, tinha me esquecido de falar. Esse circulo mesmo o pessoal da cidade chama de Cebolão. Bem organizada a cidade. Tem umas boas avenidas. Tem espaço para crescer bem.


----------



## RenanCavalini (Jan 18, 2012)

Ivaiporã, já morei numa cidade próxima dela e ia muitas vezes ai, inclusive cidade natal do meu irmão. O diferencial desta região é a forte colonia ucraniana e alemã.


----------



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

Pelo fato de ter uma praça do Japão achei que tinha uma colonia forte de lá.


----------



## RenanCavalini (Jan 18, 2012)

Também, mas por ser próximo de Pitanga toda esta região teve forte influencia principalmente ucraniana e em menor grau alemã.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Ivaiporã é linda e seu desenvolvimento muito acima da média para uma cidadezinha de 35 mil habitantes. O céu encoberto não ajudou muito mas creio que ainda falta mostrar o melhor da cidade, manda mais Guga!


----------



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Ivaiporã é linda e seu desenvolvimento muito acima da média para uma cidadezinha de 35 mil habitantes. O céu encoberto não ajudou muito mas creio que ainda falta mostrar o melhor da cidade, manda mais Guga!


Se acontecer de ir lá de novo quem sabe. Essas foram todas que tirei, meu celular estava com pouca bateria e não podia ficar sem bateria. Mas tem mais fotos que gostaria de ter tirado do centro.


----------



## KevoGonçalves (Oct 9, 2011)

Que legal, minha irmã mora em Ivaiporã, sempre estou indo para aí, a cidade vem crescendo de forma legal. Agora tem campus da UEM, IFPR e outras faculdades particulares, além de um comércio muito forte, tem vários mercados grandes indo pra cidade, vi que na entrada abriu um Supermercado Paraná enorme, além desse paulista que acho que vai abrir mais uma unidade na cidade.

O skyline da cidade vem crescendo de forma bacana também, lembro que a vida toda nós pitanguenses brincávamos que nós tínhamos um prédio e Ivaiporã não, agora eles tem mais do que um prédio alto, e Pitanga paradinha com o mesmo. rs.

A cidade está se enchendo de praças temáticas né, tem a praça da Espanha, agora praça do Japão... Enfim, parabéns pelo Thread.


----------



## RenanCavalini (Jan 18, 2012)

Tão construindo também a praça França com replica da torre Eifel semelhante a de Umuarama.
Haverá ainda praça Itália e praça Portugal futuramente.


----------



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

Pois é para uma cidade do tamanho que tem, o comércio me pareceu muito bom, com bancos, Pernambucanas, Carmen Steffens. Os 2 mercados que você citou me pareceram muito bons, tem muita coisa que se encontra em Curitiba, faltando talvez alguns produtos mais diferentes. O Paraná novo é bem grandinho. Me pareceu uma boa cidade para morar.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Ã‰ uma cidade bem interessante. Tem um bonito traÃ§ado.
Achei umas imagens, se me permite colaborar.


















by gazeta do povo









by aiqfome


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

edit


----------



## gugadg (Dec 15, 2010)

Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> É uma cidade bem interessante. Tem um bonito traçado.
> Achei umas imagens, se me permite colaborar.
> 
> 
> ...


Fiquem a vontade.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Gostei, típica cidade paranaense. O traçado é interessante, mas segue o padrão da região colonizada no interior do PR.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## star.scream (Sep 1, 2019)

Simpático vilarejo que desconhecia.


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

O que dizer das cidades paranaenses? Todas lindas!


----------

